# Anyone use an iGrabber?

## tel

Just got an iGrabber, a $40 device that lets me digitize my old VCR tapes.  It comes with Windows and Mac software which work reasonably well.

It's basically a set of composite cables that plug into the VCR, and a USB 2.0 port that plugs into the computer.

I'm trying to find a way to use it under linux.  When I plug in the USB port, it is indeed recognized as a "USB Device" when I check dmsg, and a few new /dev devices are created (/dev/audio0, /dev/dsp1, /dev/mixer1).

I've tried each of these new /dev devices as video input into something like VLC; unfortunately, none are recognized as valid video devices.

I was wondering if anyone has had any luck using this device under linux.

Thanks!

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi tel.

If you have a Firewire Mini-DV Camcorder with Loop-Through functionality for Analog-In > DV-Out you don't need such a thing, and it's more easier to do.

So give back your iGrabber, if its not to late...

Otherwise post the output of lsusb -vv only of this device.

Check if your actual kernel.config supports this device and the belonging kernel.modules are loaded.

Just my first thoughts.

Andy.

----------

## tel

Unfortunately, my camcorder is pretty old and doesn't have such output (although that's the first thing I checked for!)  I figured I couldn't go wrong with such an inexpensive device (which works pretty good in Windows).

I'll check the lsusb when I get home.  Thanks!

----------

